# Solved: Notepad++ problem



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

I just upgraded one of my m/c's to Windows 7 and re-installed Notepad++ and am having problems trying to save files.
I get this response


> "Please check if this file is open in another program".


I have already posted in the SourceForge Notepad++ help forum, but thought that one of our own might have encountered this frustrating quirk and have the solution?


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

If this is a web page, are you browsing it at the same time as editing? XAMP may also be laying claim to it as well if it's a PHP file - not sure on that one though...

Only thing I can think of mate, other than the obvious "Get a Mac!"... 

Danny


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Why on earth would I get a Scotsman? Seriously... I have xampp activated but not running in the browser - but I've always been able to edit with xampp running and open in browser with no mutual exclusivity, whilst running on windows xp. But this problemo only seems to have occurred on windows 7. While browsing the Notepad++ forum there was an anonymous thread posing the exact same problem - with a note from the moderator saying we don't accept anonymous posts - so no help there, yet...


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

I am running Notepad++ on a Windows 7 64bit machine and it doesn't exhibit these problems. I do use Wampserver though so it may be Xampp but I think it unlikely.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Colin - I downloaded Notepad++ 6.1.5 onto a 32-bit m/c running under windows 7 - might this be a problem?


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

It looks like a quirk in the latest NP++ version - I went back to version 6.1.3 and everything's hunkey-dorey...


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

JiminSA said:


> Why on earth would I get a Scotsman?


Every household should have one for all those menial jobs... 

_(sorry Scottish people... Just jocking. DOH! I meant "joking")_

Danny


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

I have enough flak from hyphens and commas, without wanting to upset our Celtic brethren!


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry Jim, that last bit was totally un"nessy"sary...

Danny


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

We best be careful - we could end up being whisk(ey)ed off to prison to do some porridge! (Now I'm scraping barrel bottoms as well!)


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Put under "Loch" and key you mean? *GROAN*

OK, enough's enough...

Danny


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Well folks, it's still a problem! Un-installing and re-installing solved the problem for the length of time I had Notepad++ open (i.e. I could save). But when I close and reopen the problem reoccurs. Grrr!


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

Just a though Jim...have you looked at other editors? I've found notepad++ to be highly painful, but to each his own.


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

The word "Vim" springs to mind here... 

Danny


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

allnodcoms said:


> The word "Vim" springs to mind here...
> 
> Danny


Yessir


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for the tip guys... NP++ is out the window...


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Jim
I use a program called Webuilder. It does cost a little $50 (about R450) but compared to applications like Dreamweaver, it is a small price to pay.

Webuilder supports a number of coding languages including php, html, css and javascript. Further to this it supports coding frameworks like jquery to name just one. The current version, Webuilder 2011 supports html 5 and css3. As with any good editor you have tag completion, highlighting of coding errors, and even things like a spell checker. With reference to the spell checker, you can download the British English dictionary. There are thousands of other features too.

I love the programme, which I have run with out problems on windows XP, vista and 7. They let you download a 30 day trial so you can see if it is worth it or not.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you Cara! At the moment I am looking at Sublime Text2 which is $10 more expensive. Ideally I would like a package with 2 of the facilities in Notepad++ which I found useful...
a) run from... IE
Firefox
Chrome...
b) load/save session

Does WeBuilder have these options perhaps?


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

OK, if we're doing the recommendation thing, here's a few for you:

Eclipse
Aptana Studio
Netbeans
MySQL Workbench
These are all Free, Open Source Integrated Development Environments. The first three are for source code, and the last one is phpMyAdmin for the desktop (sort of). I have all of these installed (they are all Mac / PC) but tend to favour Aptana for PHP / JS and Netbeans for java.
Of the three code editors I find Aptana to be the best, Netbeans is a bit heavy (slow!) and Eclipse is thing that others are built on and can be a bit daunting for the first time user. Most of my front end (WYSIWYG) stuff is done in Dreamweaver, which is ridiculously expensive (and paid for by the company!) but a handy tool to have in the box, PHP stuff is done in Aptana and the MySQL design is Sequel Pro (Mac only, sorry) or Workbench.

Well there you have it... You know all my little secrets now Jamesy, or the printable ones anyway 

Danny


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

JiminSA said:


> Thank you Cara! At the moment I am looking at Sublime Text2 which is $10 more expensive. Ideally I would like a package with 2 of the facilities in Notepad++ which I found useful...
> a) run from... IE
> Firefox
> Chrome...
> ...


Not sure, it is a small download so you can give a look....


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Aptana Studio 3 is pretty cool Danny - and free (hoots mon the noo! (Grand-dad was from Paisley!)))


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Just gotta say more about Aptana studio 3...:up:

I am very impressed with this tool, most especially with the in-line syntax checking - very useful for me 'cos I leave semi-colons off the end of statements a lot! Not any more though!:

I would definitely recommend it over Notepad++


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh, Jim! Just had a thought. Was replying to another thread and remembered 'Webmatrix'. It's all a bit "point and clicky" but it comes from the Boys @ Redmond and is FREE! (not something that happens often with Micro$oft) so may be worth a gander?

Danny


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks Chomma! (that's SA for mate...)
I'll take a looksee - on initial check it seems quite comprehensive (a posh way of saying bloated). but worth a download methinks...


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

I use and like notepad++, it offers the essentials and it isn't too heavy. I can't claim to have experimented with all the others and can hardly make a comparison. 

Regarding the original question though, that's its generic response to not being able to save. I've seen it because the file was read only, I've seen it because the file needed admin privileges to edit, and indeed because the file was open in another program. Each has its own (fairly simple) solution, but you do have to get used to the way the program talks to you.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes that was indeed the case - my source docs are held under the xampp folder and inherited read only. But having now found a more helpful editor, it's farewell Notepad++ for me...


----------

